# Best way to shoot very round face?



## sjconner (May 21, 2010)

I did "cap and gown" head shots for the students at our program/school for at risk teens.  I haven't really looked at them yet but know there will be a few to retake.  One young lady is pretty heavy and has an almost perfectly round face (as in circle round).  What angle/pose would be good for her?  

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## Jeff Colburn (May 21, 2010)

Check out the last two article on my site here Stock Photos Arizona - Articles

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------

